# Mad Love From People On the Road



## Waygook (Sep 1, 2011)

My buddy and I just hitched from LA to San Fran; and here were our experiences:

We were baking in the sun at an on-ramp in Ventura, feeling like crap because we weren't getting any love from passing cars, when all of the sudden an SUV pulled over. It was a brilliant young couple, with a shoe full of grass in their back seat. They not only dropped us off at a better spot to hitch out of, but also handed us everything in the shoe. And 20 minutes later, they picked us up again!

We helped some dude at the Goleta Amtrak station change a tire and the next morning we woke up- hungry and broke- and found McDonald breakfast platters under our benches.

We were picked up by a stoned fire-captain. We did not catch on fire at all during that ride.

This pregnant girl picked us up and drove us 120 miles. We gave her gas money and she used it to buy us Tecate beers at the gas station. My buddy and I chugged ours. She chugged too. Pregnant girls can drink like frat boys.

I found a green bandana. I carried said bandana all morning. During breakfast I realized it was covered in human shit. I abruptly ditched it. But then, I found a nice shirt in someone's trash. So, it was all good.

I met a punk on a train who was going to see his daughter for the first time. He asked me if I liked Tequila. I said yes. He gave me tequila and a half-gram of blow and wished me a pleasant train ride.

I have only met one scary person on the road so far. And that person bought me lunch. Hitching is alive and well, and there are still goodpeople out there.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Sep 2, 2011)

sounds like you had a good time. Ventura can have some cool folks there. I had some cops give me a ride out to SB from there in exchange for a promise that next time I get a job. happy trails.


----------

